# Italia con i Maneskin vince l'Eurovision 2021



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

I *Maneskin*, con il brano "*Zitti e Buoni*" portano l'*Italia* a *vincere *l'edizione *2021 *dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* svoltosi a Rotterdam in Olanda. Erano più di 30 anni che il bel paese non vinceva la competizione: l'ultimo, infatti, fu Toto Cutugno con il brano "Insieme: 1992".

Decisivo il *televoto *da casa, che ha portato la band vincitrice del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo dal quarto posto, decretato dalla giuria di qualità, al primo posto della classifica superando rispettivamente Malta, Francia e Svizzera. 

I commentatori italiani Gabriele Corsi e Cristiano Malgioglio, per esultare, si sono spogliati togliendosi scarpe e pantaloni in diretta. "_Dopo questo non lavorerò più in Rai, ma chissenefrega_" ha affermato scherzosamente il conduttore e membro del Trio Medusa, in merito alla sua esultanza.

*L'anno prossimo*, come da regolamento, *la manifestazione si svolgerà in Italia* in quanto paese vincitore.

Nei post successivi, il video dell'esibizione post-vittoria e, di seguito, l'annuncio del risultato del televoto.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;bC9sg6MpDc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC9sg6MpDc0[/video]


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342706 ha scritto:


> I *Maneskin*, con il brano "*Zitti e Buoni*" portano l'*Italia* a *vincere *l'edizione *2021 *dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* svoltosi a Rotterdam in Olanda. Erano più di 30 anni che il bel paese non vinceva la competizione: l'ultimo, infatti, fu Toto Cutugno con il brano "Insieme: 1992".
> 
> Decisivo il *televoto *da casa, che ha portato la band vincitrice del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo dal quarto posto, decretato dalla giuria di qualità, al primo posto della classifica superando rispettivamente Malta, Francia e Svizzera.
> 
> ...



Questa poi???!!!
In radio si sentono tutti i brani di sanremo, tranne che i vincitori.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;HeaaoZSJksY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeaaoZSJksY[/video]


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2021)




----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Bravi loro, ma sinceramente proprio questa canzone e questo testo non mi piacciono.

Bravi lo stesso, grande risultato.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342706 ha scritto:


> I *Maneskin*, con il brano "*Zitti e Buoni*" portano l'*Italia* a *vincere *l'edizione *2021 *dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* svoltosi a Rotterdam in Olanda. Erano più di 30 anni che il bel paese non vinceva la competizione: l'ultimo, infatti, fu Toto Cutugno con il brano "Insieme: 1992".
> 
> Decisivo il *televoto *da casa, che ha portato la band vincitrice del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo dal quarto posto, decretato dalla giuria di qualità, al primo posto della classifica superando rispettivamente Malta, Francia e Svizzera.
> 
> ...


È sempre una goduria metterla nel didietro ai francesi  .


----------



## sampapot (23 Maggio 2021)

contento per l'Italia (l'unico paese tra i 5 promotori originali a farsi rispettare quasi sempre...gli altri 4 finiscono sempre agli ultimi posti), ma sinceramente la canzone non incontra i miei gusti musicali


----------



## unbreakable (23 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342706 ha scritto:


> I *Maneskin*, con il brano "*Zitti e Buoni*" portano l'*Italia* a *vincere *l'edizione *2021 *dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* svoltosi a Rotterdam in Olanda. Erano più di 30 anni che il bel paese non vinceva la competizione: l'ultimo, infatti, fu Toto Cutugno con il brano "Insieme: 1992".
> 
> Decisivo il *televoto *da casa, che ha portato la band vincitrice del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo dal quarto posto, decretato dalla giuria di qualità, al primo posto della classifica superando rispettivamente Malta, Francia e Svizzera.
> 
> ...



fatto un giretto su youtube tra i commenti..due temi principali:
- rock'n roll never dies
- e che hanno cantato in italiano e non in inglese (ho notato una sorta di odio per la lingua inglese in certi commenti)

a me piacciono personalmente e pure il testo..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Pensavo che servissero i travioni per vincere questa competizione..

Comunque gli inglesi imbarazzanti. 0 punti ma come si fa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2342778 ha scritto:


> Pensavo che servissero i travioni per vincere questa competizione..
> 
> Comunque gli inglesi imbarazzanti. 0 punti ma come si fa?



ecco......

la canzone fa defecare, per fortuna che cantando in italiano nessuno ne ha capito il significato (????) altrimenti avrebbero preso comunque molti meno voti, ma il problema è che per vincere devi andare in tv vestito da pagliaccio o ancor meglio da trans.

fossero andati vestiti normali avrebbero fatto 100 punti forse....
poi sento parlare di parte artistica... 

va be almeno sono italiani.......


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (23 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2342778 ha scritto:


> Pensavo che servissero i travioni per vincere questa competizione..
> 
> Comunque gli inglesi imbarazzanti. 0 punti ma come si fa?



Inglesi e tedeschi penosi. Comunque è normale che i Maneskin salgano sul palco per "spaccare", per il genere che fanno cosa dovrebbero fare, cantare in abito da sera?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2021)

L'esultanza di Amadeus 
[video=youtube;H8pRnS43anw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8pRnS43anw[/video]


----------



## Miro (23 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2342706 ha scritto:


> I *Maneskin*, con il brano "*Zitti e Buoni*" portano l'*Italia* a *vincere *l'edizione *2021 *dell'*Eurovision Song Contest* svoltosi a Rotterdam in Olanda. Erano più di 30 anni che il bel paese non vinceva la competizione: l'ultimo, infatti, fu Toto Cutugno con il brano "Insieme: 1992".
> 
> Decisivo il *televoto *da casa, che ha portato la band vincitrice del 71esimo Festival di Sanremo dal quarto posto, decretato dalla giuria di qualità, al primo posto della classifica superando rispettivamente Malta, Francia e Svizzera.
> 
> ...



Si è sempre contenti quando vinciamo a prescindere dall'ambito, anche se a me personalmente sia loro che la canzone fa cahare. 
Mettiamola così, ci siamo rifatti del secondo posto di Mahmoud 2 anni fa, che doveva stravincere in carrozza ma che per motivi politici si è visto negare la vittoria (vero Israele?).


----------

